# EU VS USA Overall



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

I Simply want to end this arguments and numbers do not lie please verify links.

Total GDP 2005 US#1 over E.U

www.photius.com/rankings/economy/gdp_2005_o.html

GDP per Capita US # 1 over E.U

www.photius.com/rankings/economy/gdp_per_capita_2005_o.html

Budget Expenditures US#1 Over E.U

www.photius.com/rankings/economy/budget_expenditures_2005_o.html

Paved Highway in Km US #1 Over E.U

www.photius.com/rankings/transportation/highways_2005_o.html

Railway Systems overall US #1

www.photius.com/rankings/transportation/railways_2005_o.html

Countrys Competitiveness US#1
www.photius.com/wfb1999/rankings/competitiveness.html

Country's Most Billionaures US #1

www.aneki.com/billionaires.html

Country with most Computers in total and per capita US #1

www.aneki.com/computers.html

Country with most University Students US#1 over E.U Also per capita

www.aneki.com/students.html

Country with most Mobile Phones US#2

www.aneki.com/phones.html
( Please be advise China has more Mobile Phones State Control telephone company and Users are mostly Goverment Employees inthe most popolous country on earth

Contry with more internet Host IPOS Us# 1
www.Photius.com/rankings/communications/internet_host-2005_o.html


Tourism

France #1 by numbers of tourist
USA # 2 By numbers of tourist
USA#1 By tourist Expenditures

www.wikipedia.com/tourism


If you wish to add more to this discussion in every sector the U.S leads i also have Wto Links that the U.S not only will continue leading but it will grow due that the U.S is the most Competitive country on Earth!


NO MORE ARGUMENTS!


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

^^ OH SHIT.......... :no:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Just ignore this guy. Please.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

:hilarious
:rofl:


----------



## desirous (Jun 10, 2006)

But the EU has more freedom.

:lock:


----------



## reginaguy (Oct 19, 2005)

^^ why should the thread get locked? Because you disagree?


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

pottebaum said:


> Just ignore this guy. Please.


me or the thread starter???


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

just lock this thread quickly


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome i'd still rather have a holiday in Europe though


----------



## Subangite (Sep 20, 2005)

Same!! I'd holiday in Europe, more culture. But between the 2, I'd live in the states.


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

:lock::lock::lock:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Lock this thread it wont be long until this becomes turmoil.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I couldn't care less for this thread. My first and last post. :drool:


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

always prefer USA


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

I look at things like

WOMEN
CULTURE
PARTY
PEOPLE

and going by that criteria the European union blows the USA off the water!!

Actually South America blows the US off the water going by that criteria too


----------



## Sera (May 5, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID...*ASIA* alone is enough to blow away both the *COMBINED E.U. + U.S.* :eek2:


----------



## SEG (Apr 2, 2006)

The US is always perfect.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

those sources are all wrong.
I just had a look at the billionaire source and it states that Russia has 8 whereas in fact it has around 60.
The figures for the UK, Germany, Japan were also wrong.

If you wanna post sources than dont give me this nonsense.


billionaires:

1. US
2. Germany
3. Russia
4. UK

thats how it goes.
There has been a large thread about this in the DLM in the euroscrapers section.

Youre figures/sources are simply wrong


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

btw: most of your links dont even work. I have the suspicion that you are just making things up here.


btw: the EU is leading the way in many fields. Exceptions could be the media/film business for example where we dont have anything to say at all which is a bit embarassing.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

The CIA factbook says something different;

GDP (ppp)
United States $ 12,360,000,000,000 2005 est.
European Union $ 12,180,000,000,000 2005 est.

GDP (official exchange rate)
European Union $ 13,310,000,000,000 2005 est.
United States $ 12,490,000,000,000 2005 est.

Exports
European Union $ 1,318,000,000,000 2004
Germany $ 1,016,000,000,000 2005 est.
United States $ 927,500,000,000 2005 est.

Imports
United States $ 1,727,000,000,000 2005 est.
European Union $ 1,402,000,000,000 2004

Telephones -mobile cellular
China 334,824,000 2004
European Union 314,644,700 2002
United States 194,479,364 2005 

Internet users
European Union 230,097,055 2005
United States 203,824,428 2005


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

boricuba said:


> Please WTO Reports on China it will surpaseed Germany!


are you even reading my posts?

china will surpass Germany economically wise but they will not overtake our lead as the worlds biggest exporter anytime soon.
The export growth rates of both countries are around the same.
Period.



boricuba said:


> Germany needs to boost its local economy and not depend solely on German Imports!


exports that is.
and no. Germany does not only rely on its exports.


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

boricuba said:


> I ams sorry about the 22 countries there are 26 and probably soon there will be others.


No there are 25 states.




> In regards to mass transit please see links and dont talk rubbish


You mean this:

"Railway Systems overall US #1

http://www.photius.com/rankings/tra...ays_2005_o.html"

which gives you:

"You have reached an invalid page address at
Photius.com
You can choose a menu item from this page. 
Please click the "Back" button, to return to the originating page. To help us correct the error, please send us E-mail, noting the address of the previous page and the link that failed. "

Besides, you were talking about the rail system in NY which you said was the worlds second largest system!! You have yet to prove this.



> In regards that i said that Lux and Norway were not to be counted was for the comment that when i posted the link in which you debated that still overall with 26 countries E.U GDP per capita was way lower than U.S you pointed out that was because of Newbie countries!


I never said anything about new countries. Perhaps that was a "debate" you were having with someone else.



> I got more links for you! I am sad you are Birttish!


You're sad I'm British? That's a rather silly thing to get sad about. In Britain we have access to free education, free healthcare, equal access to university for all and trains that take you to Paris quicker from London than American built planes 

Apologies to everyone for going back on my words and responding to this idiot. I won't do it again.

Can this thread be closed?


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

sarflonlad said:


> No there are 25 states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The link is not invalid but you could enter there pages which posts all studies and rankings in everything! And you will see waht i am saying.

I am not saying that Britain is a crapy country in which i do not think that!

YOUR PERCEPTION OF WHAT YOU EUROPE IS DOES NOT CHANGE THE FACTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

Checker said:


> are you even reading my posts?
> 
> china will surpass Germany economically wise but they will not overtake our lead as the worlds biggest exporter anytime soon.
> The export growth rates of both countries are around the same.
> ...



I dont Know German i Should Learn! so i cannot understand your German links!

I am pretty sure you know english.

International link:

www.oecd.org
Brittish link
[url]w...l lead germany to the changes that will come!


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh god...the troll still trolling...posting fake and biased facts and saying nonsense...


About girls, sorry, neither europeans nor americans 

#1 China
#2 Taiwan
#3 Korea
#4 Japan
#5 Thailand
#6 Philipines


:nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook:


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

boricuba said:


> I dont Know German i Should Learn! so i cannot understand your German links!
> 
> I am pretty sure you know english.
> 
> ...


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

Please Beware! of the real troll Adam Wooweii he has been already kick out of many other forums!

I am Out!


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

And by the way, I would not change Spain for USA.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

boricuba said:


> Please Beware! of the real troll Adam Wooweii he has been already kick out of many other forums!
> 
> I am Out!



:crazy: Are you kidding? I was brigged 1 times  some months ago.


----------



## phnzn2 (Jun 15, 2006)

boricuba said:


> I Simply want to end this arguments and numbers do not lie please verify links.
> 
> Total GDP 2005 US#1 over E.U
> 
> www.photius.com/rankings/economy/gdp_2005_o.html


Nope ! :bash: :bash: :bash: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)

According to the World Bank AND the International Monetary Fund, *the 2005 GDP (PPP) of the European Union is clearly larger than that of the US*. Only CIA Factbook, understandably biased, gives a contrary opinion (also remember that the CIA Factbook, in contradiction to most sources, lists the US ahead China in terms of area, which is wrong). Your link is mainly based on the CIA "Fact"book.

Conclusion: Total GDP 2005 of EU is larger than that of the US. I don't see how your link (which moreover does not work) can be more reliable than the World Bank and the IMF.



boricuba said:


> GDP per Capita US # 1 over E.U
> 
> www.photius.com/rankings/economy/gdp_per_capita_2005_o.html


Right. But though numbers do not lie, they can be nuanced and interpreted:

Primo, EU data are, to a very large extent, biased by arbitrary terrtitorial expansion. The EU is economically very heterogenous, and, more importantly, some very wealthy European countries - Iceland, Norway, Switzerland - are not part of the EU !

Secondly, GDP per capita does not tell much about the quality of life. Let's make the point here: the GDP (PPP) per capita of Spain 2005 is $26,320, that of Taiwan is $27,572 (source:Wikipedia). This is comparable to the US state of ... Missouri or Alabama (whose 2003 GDP per capita were respectively $29,464 and $26,505). However, as everybody can guess thanks to his/her basic common sense, it's better living in Spain or Taiwan than in the state of Missouri or Alabama. Indeed, welfare states, as EU countries are to different extents, often tend to have quite low GDP per capita.

:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: 

Commenting the rest when I have time !


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

boricuba said:


> I dont Know German i Should Learn! so i cannot understand your German links!
> 
> I am pretty sure you know english.
> 
> ...


----------



## herr_lehmann (Jun 4, 2006)

Look said:


> The CIA factbook says something different;


the CIA must be leftist liars.


----------



## phnzn2 (Jun 15, 2006)

boricuba said:


> Budget Expenditures US#1 Over E.U
> 
> www.photius.com/rankings/economy/budget_expenditures_2005_o.html
> 
> ...


This, far from reflecting any kind of US hegemony, simply tells a difference in paradigm/pattern of transport and budget spending between the US and the EU. By the way, how come you spend so much for the controversial Medicare without even reaching the healthcare level enjoyed in Europe ? Hah you should feel thankful I didn't mention Defense and Homeland Security !

:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: 



boricuba said:


> Railway Systems overall US #1
> 
> www.photius.com/rankings/transportation/railways_2005_o.html


Define "*overall*". Numbers do not lie, but words can be manipulated. May I also offer you the lead paragraph of Wikipedia article on TRANSPORT IN EUROPE:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transportation_in_Europe

Transport in Europe is the most advanced in the world. It caters for over half a billion people. The continent is home to some of the world's largest airlines, the largest ports and the fastest trains on the planet. Rotterdam Europort is the busiest port in the world, passing goods in and out of the port with a value worth more then the budget of most countries every day. British Airways, Lufthansa, Ryanair and Air France-KLM are all located in Europe catering for millions of people. Europe also houses the world's fastest train, the TGV. Operated in France and Switzerland, it can bring people all over the country, from the Alps to the Côte d'Azur. The Channel Tunnel connects the United Kingdom with France and Belgium and is considered one of the seven wonders of the modern world. The European Highway is a road made up of various highways and motorways that runs through every European country which begins in Ireland and ends in Turkey.

---
While the article is somewhat subjective and does sound amateurish, it is not exactly wrong.

:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:

Comments will continue in a few hours !


----------



## Tyson (May 2, 2006)

HAHAHA I love these kind of threads!! Don't lock it it's hilarious! This boricuba guy is an absolute idiot but its so funny.

America has more billionaries? Even if that's true what does that have to do with anything? Are you a billionaire? America is #1 for Walmarts too. YAY!!!! America is #1 in current account deficit! Awesome!! America is #4 most likely to suffer a terrorist attack! America is #1 in military expenditure! 

Do you just spend you time looking up facts about America? Do you get off on it or something? Try travelling the world a bit or opening your mind. You will realise that life doesn't revolve around the number of cell phones per capita.


----------



## phnzn2 (Jun 15, 2006)

boricuba said:


> Countrys Competitiveness US#1
> www.photius.com/wfb1999/rankings/competitiveness.html
> 
> Country's Most Billionaures US #1
> ...


 :weirdo: 

Some final remarks:

(1) First, you obviously confused competitiveness and growth. The competitiveness of a country basically measures how "safe" it is to do business in that country. It just tells you about business risks, not growth. So your reasoning above is totally incorrect.

(2) Secondly, you repeatedly interchange between EU and separate european countries when compared to the US. No need to say this is blatant manipulation.

(3) Thirdly, most of your facts are totally irrelevant.  For example, what is the point that the US leads the world in terms of tourist expenditure ? The only conclusion I can draw from that is the US is basically more expensive than France or Spain (because fewer tourists end up spending more) ! Then again, there is also manipulation here, because you did not mention the *EU* data for tourist expenditure, just France or Spain !

(4) Quite a few of your facts are absolutely incorrect, like the US the most competitive country in the world. The most competitive one is in fact, since 2003 (and except in sources like CIA), Finland.

(5) Last but not least, you are contradicting yourself when repeating that the EU is not a country. It looks as if you're afraid the EU starts to look like a country. If the EU is really just an incoherent bloc, why does it matter so much to you to have it bashed before the United States ? Hah.

:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## boricuba (Jun 14, 2006)

phnzn2 said:


> :weirdo:
> 
> Some final remarks:
> 
> ...




You learly dont have the capablity to distinguish what are the facts.
Now you are saying CIA factbook is a lie because is not what you want to hear!

By the way the worlds busiest Seaport is:

Syngapore: guiness book of records !find Link!

In other links the put Shanghai ahead www.answers.com

America has more commercial Seaports that E.U combines!

America is to vast so it has ports in Atlantic, Gulf reagion, Pacific,

www.about.com

In the list of worlds Busiest seaports

2 are in the U.S only one inthe E.U the rest are Asian!


The U.S has the Busiest Cruiseship por(Passengers) In the world

Miami

The U.S Has the Busiest Airport in the World

Hartsfield Atlanta

www.wikipedia.com

The U.Shas more Paved roads that E.U combined

To my surprised the U.S has more Railways that E.U

I do accept that E.U Has a better more advanced railsystem than the U.S I do Admit that!

The U.S is a automobile Society!

The U.S is a Suburban Society!

The Cia factbook points out that the U.S Total per capita purchasing power is more than E.U

E.U has more than 100,000,000 more people

The E.U is not a country!

The E.U does not have yet a constitution!

The U.S is A country!

Michigan/ Missouri are States

Uae, Bermuda, Norway Except Luxembourgh

are not E.U countries

Lets compare Nafta to E.U in Numbers!

Nafta is also not a country!

Is understandbly that you hate the U.S because of Vietnam!

E.U is great but either way you put it either per capita total, by country or E.U the U.S still leads!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

:wallbash:


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

What were you expecting? :lock:


----------

